# The 'Ex' - Dealing with them whilst married?



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Question prompted by another thread (Angels) 

(Of course doesn't apply to exes where children are involved) 

I had exes all over my marriage ( 15 yrs ) The 'exes' always 'stayed' even if non romantically . She would just not let them go.

It always felt like there was a reignition waiting to happen 

Maybe my insecurity but of course my very stbx could have just said 'no for the benefit of my husbands peace of mind I'll sever any and all connections with any exes'

But she didn't and it remained for me something always ready to go again. Even if it didn't re-happen it never felt right, never felt 'safe'.

Maybe it's my insecurity just resurfacing but this always felt intrinsically wrong to me

I would never inflict this upon any woman I was with in a serious relationship. I know deep down it's undermining, constant contact with an ex

Many friends and family agree but maybe they are just being supportive 

I can't believe for a second anyone is 'okay' with this


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Exes have NO PLACE in a marriage. Look up all the other "my wife cheated"-type threads, and 99% of them started when the W reconnected with an ex.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Hey yah um my stbxh went from being "just friends with a old flame" to flying up there to bonk her to soon moving in with her in 3.5 months and he blames it on me. " if darklilly had not had a problem with me remaining friends with this ex I would not have wanted to bonk ow again"

It makes you feel crazy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

When i started re-dating, ex boyfriends as friends was a huge red flag. I simply never saw those girls again.


----------

